# kernel problem

## homerincognito

Hallo,

ich probiere meine webcam ans laufen zu bekommen.

ich habe mich durchs verschiedene howtos gearbeitet und war gearde beim compilieren.

Leider ist dabei die batterie leer gegangen ohne dass ich es gemkert habe  :Sad: 

nach dem neustart waren alle meine häckchen die ich in mühsam in der menuconfig gesetzt weg.(auch alle die ich vor 3 wochen gesetzt hatte)

gibt es einen einfachen weg einen aktuellen kernel zu nehmen und danach eine alte config datei zu bauen?

ich habe irgendwie keine lust nochmal alle felder und möglichkeiten durchzugehen(abgesehen, dass ich gar nicht weiss was in eine stdardkerneldatei alles umbedingt mit rein muss)

wäre für jede hilfe dankbar!

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

gucke doch mal, ob Du die passende Konfiguration in /etc/kernels findest.

Ansonsten könnte 

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz

```

auch zum Erfolg führen.

----------

## homerincognito

hey,

danke für deine antwort

in etc kernels habe ich eine datei kernel-config-x86-3.8.13-gentoo

gibt es ein howto wie ich es automatisiert machen kann?

----------

## cryptosteve

Wie Du was automatisiert machen kannst?

----------

## homerincognito

hey,

ich wuste nicht, dass ich xconfig oder gconfig gibt  :Smile: 

da kann man einfach auf load config gehen und alles ist wieder beim altem.

danke für die hilfe

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, das ginge. Alternativ kannst Du die Konfiguration auch einfach nach /usr/src/linux/.config kopieren. Vorher ggf. checken, ob der Symlink 'linux' in /usr/src auch gesetzt ist und aufs richtige Verzeichnis zeigt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *homerincognito wrote:*   

> ch wuste nicht, dass ich xconfig oder gconfig gibt :-)
> 
> da kann man einfach auf load config gehen und alles ist wieder beim altem. 

  Hehe, eine möglichkeit mit < Load > eine gewünschte .config zu laden gibt es mit zb menuconfig oder nconfig ebenso :)

----------

